# 35,000 Mile Service



## CincyAudi (Feb 19, 2007)

What is changed/replaced during the 35,000 mile service?
* Oil Change
* Transmission Fluid Change
* Windshield Wiper Fluid
What else is done or should I expect to be done?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: 35,000 Mile Service (CincyAudi)*

Not trying to be an a$$, but its all listed in the Maintenance Manual. I don't recall everything done, but I believe its a pretty big maintenance and not just what you listed.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: 35,000 Mile Service (CincyAudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CincyAudi* »_What is changed/replaced during the 35,000 mile service?
* Oil Change
* Transmission Fluid Change
* Windshield Wiper Fluid
What else is done or should I expect to be done?


Its been a year now since I have done a service and really only ever did a 35K on my own personal A3 when I was there so I really don't remember.
But Audi no longer covers windshield washer fluid in the top off fluids.


----------



## aeitingon (Mar 21, 2005)

Just had mine done. Oil and filter change, DSG fluid and filter change, air filters changed, and lube some stuff...


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

Good info when the owners manual is not in reach: 
http://www.edmunds.com/maintenance/maintenance.do


----------



## Blegit (May 18, 2001)

*Re: 35,000 Mile Service (CincyAudi)*

Make sure your dealer is aware of the DSG fluid/filter change. Mine wasn't going to do it until I pointed it out to him in the manual.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: 35,000 Mile Service (Blegit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blegit* »_Make sure your dealer is aware of the DSG fluid/filter change. Mine wasn't going to do it until I pointed it out to him in the manual.









Mine wasn't going to do it either. He checked with the tech and they said it wasn't supposed to be done. I had to really push the issue and have him call Audi to verify. At this dealer he now knows and won't be an issue for the next customer. This was in Cincinnati.


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: 35,000 Mile Service (dmorrow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmorrow* »_
Mine wasn't going to do it either. He checked with the tech and they said it wasn't supposed to be done. I had to really push the issue and have him call Audi to verify. At this dealer he now knows and won't be an issue for the next customer. This was in Cincinnati.
If your dealers aren't performing all the service at the required intervals it is in all of our best interest that you let Audi know this, reason being the main reason for problems in the long run is improper or poor maintenance which translates into poor durability ratings and of course lower resales on our cars, if we can actively nip this in the butt it will me mean eliminating and misconception that the cars might be unreliable making them easier to trade/sell later


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: 35,000 Mile Service (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_If your dealers aren't performing all the service at the required intervals it is in all of our best interest that you let Audi know this, reason being the main reason for problems in the long run is improper or poor maintenance which translates into poor durability ratings and of course lower resales on our cars, if we can actively nip this in the butt it will me mean eliminating and misconception that the cars might be unreliable making them easier to trade/sell later

Once he understood that he was supposed to do it he agreed and it won't happen again here. This was about six months ago and they hadn't had a lot of DSG cars with 35K miles. I'm not going to call Audi and tell them the dealer didn't think he was supposed to do the service but found out I was right and did it. What would they say? Maybe, "Wonderful, thanks for calling?"


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: 35,000 Mile Service (dmorrow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmorrow* »_
Once he understood that he was supposed to do it he agreed and it won't happen again here. This was about six months ago and they hadn't had a lot of DSG cars with 35K miles. I'm not going to call Audi and tell them the dealer didn't think he was supposed to do the service but found out I was right and did it. What would they say? Maybe, "Wonderful, thanks for calling?"








No, they will probably start keeping an eye on the dealers that is reported and go back to service records to make sure scheduled service is done correctly, remember the CPO market is huge for them so they are indeed worried about this


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: 35,000 Mile Service (dmorrow)*

Not that it shouldn't be done right in the first place but one of our in house Vehicles the fluid was missed on its 35k and Audi went back and did it with now just shy of 60K on the car. The longer time sucks but they at least did us right!
When the car was brought in for its 35K we told them it needed the fluid and filter changed and they said nope, its sealed. The person who brought it thought that was wrong but didn't have their manual on them and just let it go. We have been using the car for some upgraded turbo testing and I had asked if it was changed just to make sure and since we are at about 60K maybe should just do it again. Turns out according to the records and what the person thought it had not been changed.
Earlier this week they gave a call to customer care and read off the parts listed during the service. It was obvious nothing had been done. They said they would contact the dealer and they would contact us. Sure enough few hours later we get a call from the dealer who did the 35k asking us to bring the car in right away to get it done.
So while it should have been done on time and probably would have been best for the health of the transmission they actually did the right thing with just one simple phone call. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## frozenrubber (May 1, 2006)

*Re: 35,000 Mile Service (dmorrow)*

I ran into the same problem and needed to return to have the DSG fluid/filter done.
From all accounts, it looks like it may be a coding problem for 06 DSGs in the computer. When looking at my VIN info, they saw 6sp Auto...not DSG.


----------



## CincyAudi (Feb 19, 2007)

Well I had the servicer done at Audi Connection in Cincinnati. They always treat me well and I have never had an issue with them but on this occasion when they gave me my bill, it was missing the DSG fluid/filter change. When I talked to the service personnel on the phone they assured me that it was done so I was surprised to see it missing this service. He ended up going to the back room and then came out with a new sales receipt about 8 minutes later that included the DSG/Filter change and he told me that I saved the parts department $200. The cynic in my though questions whether it was actually done and if this was more of a CYA stunt.
While Audi has never given me a reason to question their ethics, VW has with my wife's TDI. On a previous occasion I had to watch them pour oil in our diesel engine because they put the wrong oil in it on a previous trip.


_Modified by CincyAudi at 11:19 AM 3/27/2008_


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

i remember someone did a dsg oil change on 25k miles, maybe i read wrong?


----------



## scipher (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: 35,000 Mile Service ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Not that it shouldn't be done right in the first place but one of our in house Vehicles the fluid was missed on its 35k and Audi went back and did it with now just shy of 60K on the car. The longer time sucks but they at least did us right!
When the car was brought in for its 35K we told them it needed the fluid and filter changed and they said nope, its sealed. The person who brought it thought that was wrong but didn't have their manual on them and just let it go. We have been using the car for some upgraded turbo testing and I had asked if it was changed just to make sure and since we are at about 60K maybe should just do it again. Turns out according to the records and what the person thought it had not been changed.
Earlier this week they gave a call to customer care and read off the parts listed during the service. It was obvious nothing had been done. They said they would contact the dealer and they would contact us. Sure enough few hours later we get a call from the dealer who did the 35k asking us to bring the car in right away to get it done.
So while it should have been done on time and probably would have been best for the health of the transmission they actually did the right thing with just one simple phone call. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Chris: was this an Atlanta dealer? which one?
TIA


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: 35,000 Mile Service (scipher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scipher* »_
Chris: was this an Atlanta dealer? which one?
TIA

No, not Atlanta. I only had my 45K done at jim ellis and other then the shuttle never showing up to bring me back home to take my mk4 to work, the serivce was good. I did get into an arguement (who me never







) with someone in parts there though because I wanted to get a wire from the wire repair kit and he got all pissy that I wasn't allow to buy wire from it.. orly? I started to walk away and he was yelling at me to "get back here" across the showroom.. haha
So we just go to VW now and one of the parts guys goes over to Audi for me if VW doesnt' have it in stock









Also get parts from gwinnett Audi but have not dealt with their service. Adorable girl getting dropped off with her A4 and a tow truck when I was there picking up some even bigger rotors this afternoon.. 

I do know when I was at Audi people didn't know, denied, forgot to do them. It really just comes down to really poor documentation on services from Audi directly to the dealers. They will tell you to go by their books not the owners manual but then not provide you with anything.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: (CincyAudi)*

Audi Connection was where they orinally told me that it didn't need to be done. After some pushing they found out I was right. Do you know who the advisor was? Lee has always treated me very well and I don't think he would lie about it. One thing that was odd when they finally agreed it needed to be done was that I had to wait about three weeks because there was a national back order on the filter. This was about three months ago but made me wonder how often the service was being done.


----------



## CincyAudi (Feb 19, 2007)

Lee treated me very well. I am just a cynic when it comes to a strangers word when I have some reason to suspect differently. Maybe it is the former New Yorker in me.


----------



## skiair (Feb 7, 2005)

*DSG service included in the 35,000*

All, 
I was not charged for my 35000 service, they did the sunsade latch (broken), spark plugs oil chage and filters.
DSG was not done and I asked about it, they said it was sealed and not needed.








no charge for my service though... if I go back and ask for it will I be charged?
Thanks


----------



## CincyAudi (Feb 19, 2007)

You had your spark plugs changed? When does Audi recommend the spark plugs changed? Is that a 2006 Audi service that is provided at no cost?


----------



## skiair (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: (CincyAudi)*

No idea actually, I was surprised they did the plugs also but I am the second owner so I was not sure.... and Yes it is a 2006 3.2 Q.
I didn't complain though


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (skiair)*

35k is a pretty expensive service on most Audis. They do the plugs, filters and such.
If you don't have Audi care, the 35k services are anywhere from 350-600.


----------



## CincyAudi (Feb 19, 2007)

This site has spark plugs changing at 55K:
http://www.edmunds.com/mainten...munds


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

I've got the 06 Maintenance booklet right in front of me. No plugs at 35K on the 2.0T, just some of the other engines. And it does specifically read - Direct shift gearbox: change oil and replace filter element (TT and A3 models only).
Interesting that this service changes the engine oil, changes the tranny oil and replaces the brake fluid but does not replace the coolant - only checks and tops off if nec. Every other car I own the radiator gets flushed at ~30K miles according to the manual. Actually - I cannot find a coolant flush anywhere in the booklet under any mileage service??


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (tbvvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tbvvw* »_ Actually - I cannot find a coolant flush anywhere in the booklet under any mileage service??

VW Audi say coolant is "lifetime"
its certainly not included in any covered services before 50K


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
VW Audi say coolant is "lifetime"


OK - thanks for the info.

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
its certainly not included in any covered services before 50K

According to my manual - it's not covered in any service, before 50K or up to the 95K service. Oh well.


----------



## skiair (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: (tbvvw)*

I just got back from picking up the A3 3.2 from the dealer for the alighnment and new tire install. They had no idea about DSG service in fact I had to return again after them assuring me again it was not required... I had them check with the tech in the service room who looked at a different computer and he came back and stated that it was required and it wad not done at 35K. I'll need to make yet another trip there. 
BTW... I think the spark plug change is only for the 6Cyl A3's.
I'll bet there are a crap load of A3 dsg's out there or will be out there with no service on the DSG's....
AUDI... take note and update your dealers computers because there appears to be a problem with many of them....
cheers








Cheers


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: (skiair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skiair* »_
I'll bet there are a crap load of A3 dsg's out there or will be out there with no service on the DSG's....


I agree. Which leads to the question - if someone's tranny (and I've got DSG) goes belly up after the 50K warranty expires and the dealer didn't perform the "required sheduled" maintenance - who's responsible??


----------



## aeitingon (Mar 21, 2005)

Also, though brake fluid is listed on the 35k service, there is a parenthetical indicating that it should be done every 2 years regardless of mileage


_Modified by aeitingon at 1:18 PM 3-29-2008_


----------



## CincyAudi (Feb 19, 2007)

What is suppose to be done to the break fluid? Is it suppose to be flushed every two years? If so, how much does Audi charge for this service?


----------



## skiair (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: (aeitingon)*

Hmmm... I saw that also... my car was delivered in Dec 05 so that also should have been done and was missed along with the DSG. 
Apperently my 35k service was free as it is an 06 3.2Q... or at least I think it was as they never charged me for what they did do.
air filter
Pollen filter
Oil Change
Spark plugs 
They did confirm they missed the DSG after me checking back twice.
I'll have them also check the brake fluid.
thanks


----------



## CincyAudi (Feb 19, 2007)

Any further word on the brake fluid?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (CincyAudi)*

brake fluid is every 2 years regardless of mileage as already stated.
its supposed to be an actual bleed but most shops have broken power bleeders so they just suck it out of the resivour and fill it.
unfortunately it doesn't pay the time it takes to waste two techs doing it manually.


----------



## skiair (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: (CincyAudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CincyAudi* »_Any further word on the brake fluid?

Yes, 
I had the car in on Friday for the DSG oil change which they missed on the 35K service, I also mentioned the 2 year mark on the Brake Fluid and they took care of tha also for free. 
So They did a lot for free in the 35K service, I'm not sure if that was because the 06's had free maintenance/ all A3's have free maintenance or the previous owner purchased the maintenance???
Either way they did the following and gave me a loaner A4 at the new Statham Audi in NH.









synthetic Oil Change
Spark Plug change (6 of them)
Pollen filter
Air filter
DSG service
Brake fluid


----------



## i_baked_cookies (Aug 28, 2007)

My dealer here in Dayton changed my brake fluid at my 25k service... I didn't ask, they just did it and I said thanks.


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (CincyAudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CincyAudi* »_What is suppose to be done to the break fluid? Is it suppose to be flushed every two years? If so, how much does Audi charge for this service?

This is standard on all cars, just many people never do it--it's a commonly overlooked service.
Brake fluid (with the exception of DOT 5 silicone which I've never seen used on a road car) is hygroscopic and absorbs moisture. The more moisture it aborbs the lower the boiling point becomes (hence the difference in dry and wet boil points of brake fluid). 
Therefore it should be changed every two years, on any vehichle, regardless of mileage.


----------

